# OMG!......please some one i need help!!!



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HEy my fellow Nissan friends ^_^.......well tonight, actually today at 12am (night time yes.....) my 240sx fucking died on me! while i was going on the damm freeway, the thing is that the fucking exhaust is like fucking nuts, my revs cant pass over 1 they go up and down, thatn turns off or something, i presss on the gas but looks like that shit dont work and it dies......so i dont know if its the fuel pump.......or wtf? help please all mighty brothers! :fluffy: 

P.S.......i pushed that shit over 4 miles......and its one fucking heavy car, oh and no power steering so imagine that! fucking ppl passed by me without notice.......damm bastards hope they get in that situation too!! :fluffy:


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

First, u need to pass off as many specs as possible, it's hard to trouble shoot your situation from just a brief description. first off auto/manual, did your tranny slip as if you where reving and not moving? did the car choke as if it was not recieve fuel or something else? electrical power loss? 

Gotta give us more...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

run the ecu for codes. that should always be your first step if the answer isnt instantly obvious, like a torn wire or a blown fuse. just guessing, which is never really a good idea, it could be maf or distributor. the symptoms are close to what youre describing. you really need to be a little more specific.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

dont know much, tell me more bout it. but dayum! one dead 240 becuz of loki. :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> First, u need to pass off as many specs as possible, it's hard to trouble shoot your situation from just a brief description. first off auto/manual, did your tranny slip as if you where reving and not moving? did the car choke as if it was not recieve fuel or something else? electrical power loss?
> 
> Gotta give us more...



Well the car was working fine, i was on the freeway and suddenly i felt the loss of power no gas was passing or anything the revs and speed started to fall dramaticlly, so i pulled to the side, and i turned it off, than on and it did seam like it was choking when i pressed the gas pedal, it even stalled if i pressed it alot, or it woulld just stall by itself while it was on, i dont know what happend but i was able to drive it 1 more mile to an exit and than BAMM it died on me.....i pushed the god damm thing for a lot till a tow truck saw me. The exhaust trows the air preatty wierd , making noise seems af something would be inside blocking that shit.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ok so ......i turned on the car right now, and it turns on fine, but......when i press the gass it chokes and dies......so any opinions?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Probably a dying/dead fuel pump.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

if you step on the gas like that, and it chokes well it aint gettin gas. :loser: you better fix that 240 up otherwise just buy a honda


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Harris said:


> Probably a dying/dead fuel pump.


i was also thinking that too, doe it also affect in the performance of the exhaust? if its the fuel pump i can buy it and do it myself......i saw on the NF page how its done so i guess it wont be too hard.......just need the tools, i also remember it would smell like gas alot in my trunk and i would sometimes have hesitation on my acceleration.....


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Walbro pumps run under $100 bucks, but you should try a few options like fuel injector cleaner because if you had got bad gas or possibly water in your gas? How long before this happened did you fill up? and what did you put in your tank? Also replacing a fuel pump isn't to hard but I believe you need to solder the wires back on. Because if your pump is fine and ur injectors are bad?? we'll u just wasted a 100.. Get a mechanic, my suggestion when you don't know. Don't always go by what seems to be the problem sometimes you'll rebuild you car before you find the part that cost 75 cents was the problem all along.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> Walbro pumps run under $100 bucks, but you should try a few options like fuel injector cleaner because if you had got bad gas or possibly water in your gas? How long before this happened did you fill up? and what did you put in your tank? Also replacing a fuel pump isn't to hard but I believe you need to solder the wires back on. Because if your pump is fine and ur injectors are bad?? we'll u just wasted a 100.. Get a mechanic, my suggestion when you don't know. Don't always go by what seems to be the problem sometimes you'll rebuild you car before you find the part that cost 75 cents was the problem all along.



thanks for the advice i called my mechanic to come look at it, but he wont be here until 6pm.......so i guess i will just stay put, where can i get that walboro pump? its a 92 s13.....


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> thanks for the advice i called my mechanic to come look at it, but he wont be here until 6pm.......so i guess i will just stay put, where can i get that walboro pump? its a 92 s13.....


im sure theres one walbro pump made for all s13's. most likely order from the net, but then again you are in cali, and it should be all over the place.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> im sure theres one walbro pump made for all s13's. most likely order from the net, but then again you are in cali, and it should be all over the place.


i called kragen they have it in stock , runs about 131.99 so is the walboro better and cheaper?


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> i called kragen they have it in stock , runs about 131.99 so is the walboro better and cheaper?


turbo your ka. then get a gtr fuel pump  

truth is, i dont know if that price for the walbro pump is good or not.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's about right.. you can find used ones for about 100~$


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> that's about right.. you can find used ones for about 100~$


but if i cant find it.....i will just go to kragen and get it from there for now.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why is everyone jumping so quickly to the expensive fuel pump? pull your fuel filter outlet line and turn the key to on. is there flow? if yes, filter is good or at least not fully blocked and the pump may be good as well. if the fuel DOESNT come out of the filter, pull the line going into it and see if there is flow with the key on. if there isnt, now you know that the pump is either blocked or bad. use the K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid) method for diagnosing and it will be easier on your wallet.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

All I said was that it sounds like a dying fuel pump. Don't go about changing it until you check it!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> why is everyone jumping so quickly to the expensive fuel pump? pull your fuel filter outlet line and turn the key to on. is there flow? if yes, filter is good or at least not fully blocked and the pump may be good as well. if the fuel DOESNT come out of the filter, pull the line going into it and see if there is flow with the key on. if there isnt, now you know that the pump is either blocked or bad. use the K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid) method for diagnosing and it will be easier on your wallet.



thanks bro im gonna do this,........Harris please dont close this till i get my baby running.....please.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Loki said:


> thanks bro im gonna do this,........Harris please dont close this till i get my baby running.....please.


If the posts don't go OT, I won't do anything to this thread. That's a promise!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Harris said:


> All I said was that it sounds like a dying fuel pump. Don't go about changing it until you check it!


hehe, im sorry if that sounded pointed at you. i just didnt want him spending his money yet. 
any progress?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> hehe, im sorry if that sounded pointed at you. i just didnt want him spending his money yet.
> any progress?


and thanks to you i just spend about......30 bucks i got some fuel system cleaner and 20 bucks of 91 gas........and now it fucking RUNS!!!!! but it smells like gas when i fucking take off quick


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

so is that a happy post or a not happy post?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> so is that a happy post or a not happy post?


its a very very happy post!!!!! i was mad but happy at the same time......stupid car doesnt like 87 gas! oh well

Harris you can close this when ever you feel like it.....THANKS every one! :cheers:


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your welcome...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, well, you DID mention fuel injector cleaner didnt you...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> lol, well, you DID mention fuel injector cleaner didnt you...


yeah i used that, and im gonna check the fuel fiilter (just got it a month ago) just to make sure.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do you run the gas tank down pretty low before you refuel? that will add a lot of dirt and crap to your filter since youre pulling fuel that is at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> do you run the gas tank down pretty low before you refuel? that will add a lot of dirt and crap to your filter since youre pulling fuel that is at the bottom of the tank.


yeah i sometimes do, than get full tanke.....but now i wont let it under 1/4


----------



## WhiTeAzN (May 21, 2004)

yea thats gud thinking and i would recomend using the highest rank of gas like 91 that u used, most of my friends use it and there cars always run never dies never has any problems, and when i had my car i also used higher gas, cuz it last longer and its better for your car.... well im just saying all of this


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah i used 91 cause when i had my 180sx run on 87 everytime the check engine would go on. I am not even bullshiting, but my friends found it funny. does any have like 100mb of web space i can use?? i want to upload a video of me taking my car on some cayon runs. also a video of me smoking a WRX at launch hehehehehheh u gotta love the sr20 lol :thumbup: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> yeah i used 91 cause when i had my 180sx run on 87 everytime the check engine would go on. I am not even bullshiting, but my friends found it funny. does any have like 100mb of web space i can use?? i want to upload a video of me taking my car on some cayon runs. also a video of me smoking a WRX at launch hehehehehheh u gotta love the sr20 lol :thumbup: :fluffy: :fluffy:


SHIT thats awsome!!! i wanna see that!!!!!!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

woah woah woah.....you guys have 91 octance fuel as premium?!?! and 87 octane as standard?!?!?! WTF!!!!

Our crap fuel is 91 octance, while our good stuff is 98/99 depending on the day.....oh well living in a country that produces more oil than it can use, yet we still have to pay world prices >:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> woah woah woah.....you guys have 91 octance fuel as premium?!?! and 87 octane as standard?!?!?! WTF!!!!
> 
> Our crap fuel is 91 octance, while our good stuff is 98/99 depending on the day.....oh well living in a country that produces more oil than it can use, yet we still have to pay world prices >:


Well it does suck to live in Cali and having 91 as premium but there is alittle gas station that sells 101 heheheheh for 4.59 a gallon, if i want i can get 116 but its leaded  and if i run it in my car for a while it will fuck up my CAT. But i done it anyways heheheheheheh. But one i thinh i hate when i put 116 on my car, its smell reall bad (the gas fumes) lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

WTF!!! Why didnt i see this Thread last night? Oh yeah... Cause I was also on the freeway yesterday waiting for the damn tow truck, cause my car decided to bog and die on the freeway. I swear to god... as I was reading Loki's first and second posts on this thread i was having flashbacks of yesterday on the freeway. except it wasn't at night but in the DAMN sun... at least i know what to check...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> WTF!!! Why didnt i see this Thread last night? Oh yeah... Cause I was also on the freeway yesterday waiting for the damn tow truck, cause my car decided to bog and die on the freeway. I swear to god... as I was reading Loki's first and second posts on this thread i was having flashbacks of yesterday on the freeway. except it wasn't at night but in the DAMN sun... at least i know what to check...



Dude you understand the pain i went thrue ....OMFG!!!!!! pushed that shit for about 4 miles!!!!! alone in the dark......cold and lonesome night......


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

So is this thread done or does it need to continue?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think its pretty much done - his car is back on the road.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Well it does suck to live in Cali and having 91 as premium but there is alittle gas station that sells 101 heheheheh for 4.59 a gallon, if i want i can get 116 but its leaded  and if i run it in my car for a while it will fuck up my CAT. But i done it anyways heheheheheheh. But one i thinh i hate when i put 116 on my car, its smell reall bad (the gas fumes) lol


 is that the 76 at platt and victory that sells 101? i think i ve seen it there before


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> i think its pretty much done - his car is back on the road.



Ok.


----------

